# How can we tell the SHTF had come?



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't know if I'm articulating myself correctly....
We've got riotings (and lootings) every now and then, natural disasters, economy crash, etc...how do we know _this is it?_ Tell-tale signs to watch for?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

charito said:


> I don't know if I'm articulating myself correctly....
> We've got riotings (and lootings) every now and then, natural disasters, economy crash, etc...how do we know _this is it?_ Tell-tale signs to watch for?


CIVIL
1. Police are being attacked as a norm and loosing.
2. The military imposes martial law but is opposed en masse. In this event the military is unable to pacify i.e. ongoing civil insurrection or foreign occupation.

basically imo for me SHTF when the government is unable to govern.

For disasters and otherwise it is sort of a katrina situation --- people do not have the resources and liberties they need to survive. This is already the state for a chunk of the population in some countries, and a small group of people in America. Usually the economically disadvantaged will be the first to hit the fan.

When a critical mass of disadvantaged people are effected the shit has hit the fan. That is when the largest demographic groups are effected.. eg. the middle class. 2008 we saw this starting to happen, if it were far more serious it could have lead to it.

The effect of a default could show some result ... however in general these sorts of things effect the rich.. and they are so few in number it would not represent a critical mass. It could lead to attrition or trickle down. However very few people invest only in Tbills/bonds etc.

Now when we look at bailouts we might question why the government just didn't trade for assets like bonds rather than just giving straight cash as it has to borrow to lend anyway. None the less... you will know. Yourself and others around you will not be able to live without taking measures to protect yourself and your property as well as obtain your own food and water as you won't be able to buy it in a grocery store for anything you can afford.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

You might not know right away. It's easy to mistake a localized event for something more widespread. It's easy to mistake a short term event for one of longer duration. IMO, it's better to be safe than sorry. Execute your plan as soon as you think it's warranted, and if you're wrong... no great harm done, right? (unless your plan includes eating your neighbors on day 1 or something)


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

The whole idea behind prepping is being prepared.

You should develop your plans around the most likely disasters (natural or man-made) you will confront in your area.

You should gather your equipment, gear, bags/packs, transportation, and supplies the same way.

Then, if you have planned logically, and prepared according to what you might have to contend with, knowing when the SHTF is a matter of being situationally aware. But by then, your BOB/BIB; BOV; INCH; BOL; and related preps should be able to sustain you and allow you to survive whatever threats you face.

In other words, if you are truly prepped, when it comes, you'll be ready.

Knowing when is really very easy in a society like ours in America where there is a 24/7 news and weather cycle, where you can afford an emergency warning/weather radio; where you can have the Internet and GPS in the palm of your hand; and where you train yourself to be alert to threats and watch for warning signs.

If you pay attention to what is happening around you, you will know BEFORE the S is going to HTF.

When I hunt I listen to the birds singing in the trees. If that stops suddenly, you better look to see why....

One example of many....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The checks have stopped coming for the entitlement sector .Every time in the past it has gotten to the boiling point we paid for peace.
A time is coming we will have no bail out cash left. We are still paying for the days of rage and watts riots.


----------



## Doommaker (Sep 12, 2013)

The US dollar will collapse one day. The debt is impossible to pay off. This is one thing that could wreck the country almost over night. When people realize they are going to be paying thousands of US dollars for a loaf of bread. It's happened in other countries in the past, so don't act like I'm crazy for saying it.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Indicator #1, television, internet, or radio talking about martial law having been implemented. #2, Nothing electrical works even on batteries. #3, if you get a radio, cell phone, gps, satellite clock to work, but they aren't receiving anything at all from anywhere on the globe, and non of your neighbors are able to establish outside communication. #4. Aliens, Bigfoots, Zombies, Sharknadoes, that new big bright ball in the sky seems to be getting MUCH larger...

I'll be taking ALL these things as strong indicators I've received my last _new_ issue of Outdoor Life magazine, and it's all clear to go ahead and take out that neighbor who lets his dog shit on my grass.   

Oh, almost forgot. #5, when that funny looking APC stops at the end of the street and a bunch of little Chinese speaking oompa loompa's come pouring out with rifles... _Here's your sign._


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Watch the stock market, it seems to be THE indicator.
The big players always seem to know way ahead of whatever happens, happens.
Gold and silver prices are another indicator, for the same reason.
Pay attention, you will know--


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

When what you possess is all you have. Going to work is taking what you need. When you barter you are covered. When you must hide to sleep.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

There are basically two kinds, . . . local and major. There is a cyclone that just hit India, . . . 750 mile wide swath of destruction. Anything in it, . . . S done HTF.

Here in Ohio, . . . no problem, . . . today.

The measure is not as much where as what. Those involved in SHTF do not have food, housing, clothing, jobs, or much of a future. If you saw any of the pics on the tube, . . . the bobble heads were concentrating on the "gubment" stepping in with food, water, shelter.

Preppers for the most part just close the door, . . . hunker down (or bug out) and take care of themselves. THAT is the big difference.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

They'll be splatter marks everywhere.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> They'll be splatter marks everywhere.


And it'll be really stinky...

When after a major event, the govt says:
1. it was not terrorist related, 
2. everything is fine and 
3. noone was ever in danger at any time.

time to hunker down.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

When the banks close temporarily on a Friday for the week end and don't reopen.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> You might not know right away. It's easy to mistake a localized event for something more widespread. It's easy to mistake a short term event for one of longer duration. IMO, it's better to be safe than sorry. Execute your plan as soon as you think it's warranted, and if you're wrong... no great harm done, right? (unless your plan includes eating your neighbors on day 1 or something)


Spot on. I think it might be a local event that moves nationally. Or what we think is short term but isn't.

Other than that, and a tornado over your roof and a vocano in your back yard, you might not know it until you're deep into it. Just keep aware and prepped.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

When the government welfare checks stop going out we will be hours or minutes from rape, murder, and rioting.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't think it will happen.. But if the system locks up day after tomorrow, base on what you've seen with a minor ebt outage, I think yo can probably count on a bit of shtf in some locations.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The easy part is knowing that it has happened - the hard part is knowing that it is happening.


----------

